# Forellensterben



## Walter007 (6. Juni 2016)

Hallo,

ich habe folgendes Problem. Mir sterben jeden Tag zwischen 5-10 Regenbogenforellen. Es handelt sich um 5cm Brut. Ich hab mir jetzt einen Koffer gekauft um die Wasserqualität zu Prüfen. Ich hab einen PH-Wert von 7,5 Sauerstoff von 6Mg/l
Der Nitritwert beträgt 0.6mg/l
Der Nitratwert war auch viel zu hoch ich weis aber nicht mehr genau wie viel. Kurz zu meinem Weihern. Sie befinden sich an einem Hang. Die Quelle kommt aus dem Hang und läuft in das erste Becken, das ist ca. 5x5m hier sind große Regenbogenforellen drin. Dann läuft das Wasser in den nächsten Weiher der ist ca. 600m2 groß und mit Regenbogen Setzlingen besetzt. Von dem großen Weiher läuft das Wasser weiter in 3 Betonbecken mit je 4x2
Hier ziehe ich die Brut groß. Im letzten Becken sind 1000 Brütlinge mit 5cm. Hier sterben die Fische. Wasser ist Glas klar und 11 Grad kalt. Im ersten Weiher direkt an der Quelle sind alle Werte bestens. Es sind sehr viel Bäume um die Becken von denen viel Laub, Blüten und Äste ins Wasser fallen. Kann es an dem liegen?

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## PAFischer (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellensterben*

Ammonium, Nitrit und Nitrat sind die Abbaukette von Nährstoffen / Ausscheidungen im Wasser. Kann zum einen an der Besatzdichte, zu starker Fütterung, Eintrag von Dünger und sonstigem organischem Material liegen.

Da sich der Durchfluß, die Filterung bei Dir wahrscheinlich nicht / kaum regulieren lässt, müsste man an einem der vorherigen Faktoren schrauben.

Es gibt schon Mittelchen um den Nitrit / Nitratwert zu senken, aber gut für die Fische ist das nicht und auf den Markt dürfen die dann wohl auch nicht mehr.

Ist der Nitratwert zu hoch steigt das für Fische giftige Nitrit in die Höhe und wird kaum noch abgebaut.

Quellwasser ist auch ziemlich sauerstoffarm, in Verbindung mit Düngemitteln...

Wurden in der Nähe Felder stark gedüngt? Könnte durch den ganzen Regen in den Bach gespült worden sein.
Wurde der Besatz erhöht?

Quellwasser ist dazu auch noch sehr Sauerstoffarm, kommt dazu noch evtl. Dünger....


----------



## Wallerschreck (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellensterben*

So wie ich deinen Aufbau verstanden habe fließt das Zulaufwasser zunächst durch zwei ebenfalls besetzte Teiche bis es zuletzt bei den Brütlingen ankommt. Ich hätte ja zuerst einmal auf den Sauerstoffgehalt getippt jetzt wo das Wasser wärmer wird nimmt die Aufnahmefähigkeit von Sauerstoff im Wasser rapide ab. Das Quellwasser ist ja ansich quasi Sauerstoff frei und wenn die Fische in den ersten beiden Teichen den wenigen Sauerstoff der durch Wasserbewegung und Oberfläche rein kommt "weg atmen" erwischt es eben das letzte Glied in der Kette. Teste doch mal den Sauerstoff Gehalt in allen 3 Becken.

Wenn es nicht der Sauerstoff ist kann es natürlich immer noch sein dass die organische Belastungen im Wasser durch die vorgeschalteten Teiche so konzentriert werden das auch hier giftige Werte erreicht werden.

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit die Brütlingsbecken direkt mit dem unbelasteten Quellwasser zu versorgen? 
Schlauch oder rohr direkt von der Quelle zu den Becken am besten mit viel Verwirbelung von oben einsprudeln lassen und den Zulauf von den anderen Teichen abstellen.

Dann würde sich zeigen ob die Ursache für das Sterben in den vorgelagerten Teichen liegt oder ob sie direkt in den Brütlingsbecken zu suchen ist.

Nachtrag: Bist du sicher dass das eine echte Tiefenquelle ist und nicht der unterirdische Verlauf eines Baches der weiter Hangaufwärts oberirdisch verläuft? Falls dort Landwirtschaft betrieben wird und die Soße so in dein Zulaufwasser kommt könnte das die hohen organischen Werte erklären.


----------



## Laichzeit (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellensterben*

6mg/l Sauerstoff ist jedenfalls für Forellen sehr wenig. Daran kannst du auf jeden Fall arbeiten.
Beim Messen ist es wichtig, dass du schnell arbeitest und das Wasser davor nicht schüttelst, so gibt es falsche Werte.

Wenn im ersten Weiher oder dem Zulauf aus der Quelle alle Werte OK sind, weißt du ja bereits, dass das Problem wahrscheinlich im zweiten Teich liegt.
Wenn zu viel organisches Material verrottet, zehrt das massiv am Sauerstoff und treibt die organische Belastung nach oben. In Frage kommen abgestorbene Blätter, Pflanzen oder Freisetzung aus dem Schlamm.


----------



## maniana (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellensterben*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> 6mg/l Sauerstoff ist jedenfalls für Forellen sehr wenig.



genau das dachte ich auch.
vor allem ist Brut nicht so widerstandsfähig wie ausgewachsene Forellen, bei 6mg/l gehe ich davon aus, daß von der Brut noch einiges auf der Strecke bleiben wird.


----------



## Laichzeit (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellensterben*



maniana schrieb:


> genau das dachte ich auch.
> vor allem ist Brut nicht so widerstandsfähig wie ausgewachsene Forellen, bei 6mg/l gehe ich davon aus, daß von der Brut noch einiges auf der Strecke bleiben wird.



Zudem verstärkt der Sauerstoffmangel die tödliche Wirkung von Nitrit.


----------



## sprogoe (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellensterben*

Im letzten Becken sind also auf 8 qm Wasserfläche 1000 Setzlinge? Meiner Meinung einfach zuviel und der Sauerstoffgehalt wird dort zu niedrig sein.
Die solltest Du besser in das 1. Becken setzen. Außerdem sollte der Einlauf in jedes Becken ca. 0,5 - 1 m über der Wasseroberfläche sein, so daß das einfließende Wasser im Teich richtig Verwirbelungen erzeugt und sich mit Sauerstoff aus der Luft anreichert.
Ich hatte auch mal 2 Teiche von je ca. 60 qm, die von einer Quelle gespeist wurden.
Zulauf in den 1. Teich ca. 6-8 L/sec, in den 2. Teich plätscherte das Wasser aus dem 1. Teich aus einem Rohr, welches sich ca. 80 cm über der Wasseroberfläche befand (leichte Hanglage).
Darin hatte ich im 1. Teich ca. 300-400 Forellen zwischen 400-1000 g Stückgewicht und im 2. Teich waren ca. 400-600 Setzlinge. Ich hatte da nie Probleme.
Allerdings waren rundum nur Wiesen, die der Heuernte dienten, Gülle wurde dort nie ausgebracht.

Viel Erfolg wünscht Dir Siggi


----------



## Walter007 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellensterben*

Das Quellwasser bis zum untersten Becken zu leiten wird schwierig da es über 100m sind. Es ist ein Maisfeld ca 300m entfernt aber ob hier stark gedüngt wurde kann ich nicht sagen. Würde es erst mal helfen wenn ich das Becken mittels Belüftungspumpe belüfte? Wie viel bringt ihr von 1000stk fressfähiger Regenbogenbrut so durch? Hab dieses Jahr das erste mal die Brut im letzten Becken. Werde ich nächstes Jahr anders machen.


----------



## Walter007 (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellensterben*

Es handelt sich ja um keine Setzlinge sonder um Brut. Maximale Länge 5 cm.


----------



## sprogoe (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellensterben*



Walter007 schrieb:


> Es handelt sich ja um keine Setzlinge sonder um Brut. Maximale Länge 5 cm.



okay, aus Brut werden Setzlinge und aus Setzlingen werden Portionsforellen.
Und trotzdem sind 1000 Stck. eben 1000 Stck. und werden im letzten Becken der Wassereinspeisung gehalten.
Es ist doch wohl schon klar, daß befruchtete Eier, sowie Fischbrut bei Züchtern in sehr Sauerstoffreichen Wasser gehalten werden.
Warum gehst Du nicht einfach mal zu einem Forellenzüchter in Deiner Nähe und holst Dir da einen Rat; ich bin hier raus und tschüß.


----------



## Wallerschreck (6. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellensterben*

Ja die Forellenbrut ist besonders empfindlich für Sauerstoffmangel. Zuerst kippen die Schwachen um aber wenn es noch wärmer wird (und das wird es!) kannst du einen Totalausfall bekommen!

Abhilfe können erst mal ein paar ordentlichen Belüfter schaffen aber mittelfristig musst du an deinem Zufluss arbeiten.

Das Maisfeld könnte auch eine Ursache sein. Wenn Landwirtschaft da ist wird auch gedüngt.
Behalte mal im Auge was der Landwirt da treibt und miss die Werte wenn er auf dem Feld aktiv war, besonders nach einem Regen.


----------



## Walter007 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellensterben*

Ist mir schon klar das aus Brut, Setzlinge werden. Aber das Becken ist nur für die Brut. Sobald sie eine gewisse Größe haben kommen die in ein anderes Becken.


----------



## oberfranke (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellensterben*

4x2m ist die Fläche aber wie tief sind die Becken? Länge x Breite x Höhe(Tiefe) ergibt den Inhalt(Liter) eines Körpers (Wasserbeckens). die Liter Wasser pro Fisch sind zur Beurteilung der Situation zusammen mit der Literleistung des Zulaufs einfach wichtig. 
nen großen Eimer drunter stellen stoppen wie lange es dauert bis er voll ist und Leistung pro Minute ausrechnen. 
 Wieviele  große Forellen sind im ersten und wieviele Setzlinge sind im zweiten Becken? 

Ich würde als Sofortmassnahme auch schauen Sauerstoff ins Wasser zu bekommen also Luftsprudler oder Wasserfontäne. 
Mais ist das am meisten "behandelte" Gewächs in der Landwirtschaft. Ob es in deinem Fall irgendwas mit der Sache zu tun hat hängt einfach davon ab ob bei Starkregen Oberflächenwasser vom Feld in deine Fischbecken kommen. 


zur Info: Auch Wiesen werden nach der Mahd oftmals mit Gülle gedüngt.


----------



## Sneep (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellensterben*

Hallo,

 das erstaunliche ist nicht das Fische sterben, sondern das noch welche leben. 

Der gemessene Sauerstoff ist als Dauerwert für Forellen zu niedrig. 
Schlimmer noch der Nitritwert. In der Literatur (H. Baur) wird angegeben, dass 0,5 mg/Liter NO2 adulte Forellen innerhalb 24 Stunden töten. Natürlich können die Tiere höhere Dosen überleben wenn sie langsamer diese Werte gewöhnt werden. Vorausgesetzt die Messung stimmt ist der Nitritwert mehr als grenzwertig. 

Organische Stoffe werden zu Ammonium/Ammoniak umgewandelt. Diese Stoffe werden in der zweiten Stufe zu dem hochgiftigen Nitrit umgebaut. Letzteres wird in Nitrat umgewandelt. Nitrat selber ist nicht fischgiftig und spielt  bei dieser Betrachtung keine Rolle. Giftig sind Ammoniak (abhängig vom pH-Wert) und Nitrit. Scheinbar klappt der Abbau, da alle Abbauprozesse vorhanden sind. Vermutlich ist einfach die organische Belastung durch die höher gelegenen Teiche zu hoch.
Wenn es Probleme in Forellenzuchtanlagen mit Grund oder Brunnenwasser gibt, denke ich zu aller erst an Probleme mit dem Kohlendioxid. Gerade Regenbogenforellenbrut ist in diesem Punkt sehr empfindlich. Der Gehalt an freier Kohlensäure lässt sich annähernd über Tabellen berechnen. SBV  Wert x Faktor aus der Tabelle für einen PH von 7,5 ergibt 3,7. Also in deinem Fall der gemessene SBV Wert multipliziert mit 3,7. 
Die Grenzwerte sind wie folgt:
bei einem SBV Wert kleiner 0,5 sind es 10-15 mg/Liter CO2
bei einem SBV Wert größer 3,5 sind es 25-30 mg/Liter CO2

snEEp


----------



## PAFischer (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellensterben*

Ist der Nitratwert sehr hoch, wird Nitrit nicht mehr abgebaut und reichert sich im Wasser an, später ebenso Ammoniak.
Die Hohen Werte lassen auf wenig Sauerstoff und hohe organische Belastung schliessen. Dadurch funktioniert der Schadstoffabbau eben nicht mehr.

Viel Sauerstoff einbringen und versuchen Organische Masse zu verringern. Besatzdichte evtl überdenken.


----------



## oberfranke (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellensterben*

und mal einige Tage sehr, sehr wenig bis gar nicht füttern. Vor allem die Großen nicht. Dadurch erholt sich das Wasser schneller wieder.

Später nur soviel füttern das sie alles sofort wegfressen und nichts auf dem Beckenboden ankommt.

 Evtl den Freundeskreis zu ner Fischparty mit Grill- und Räucherforellen einladen.


----------



## Laichzeit (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellensterben*

Ich würde die Fische umsetzen. Bei den Werten wachsen sie fast nicht und bei höheren Temperaturen wird der Sauerstoffmangel zusammen mit der schleichenden Nitritvergiftung tödlich enden.


----------



## Walter007 (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellensterben*

Das Wasser ist ca. 120cm tief und das Becken ist betoniert. Im obersten Weiher sind 30 Regenbogenforelle mit je 1kg. Im 2 sind 200 Regenbogenforellen mit je 25 cm. Im 3 Becken sind 100 Bachforellen mit je 25cm. Im 4. Becken sind 1000 Bachforellenbrut mit je 3 cm. Und als letztes kommt das Problembecken mit 1000 Regenbogenforellen je 5cm. Leider ist das auch das einzige Becken wo das Wasser nicht rein plätschert. Wassermenge ca. 5 Liter/sec


----------



## Gü.a.Pa. (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellensterben*



PAFischer schrieb:


> Ist der Nitratwert sehr hoch, wird Nitrit nicht mehr abgebaut und reichert sich im Wasser an, später ebenso Ammoniak.
> Die Hohen Werte lassen auf wenig Sauerstoff und hohe organische Belastung schliessen. Dadurch funktioniert der Schadstoffabbau eben nicht mehr.
> 
> Viel Sauerstoff einbringen und versuchen Organische Masse zu verringern. Besatzdichte evtl überdenken.



Nitrit NO² wird bei genügend Sauerstoff zu Nitrat NO³ abgebaut. Nitrat NO³ selbst ist nicht giftig.
Nitrit NO² selbst ist auch nicht sehr giftig, sondern die immer dabei auftretende Salpetrige Säure NHO² ist der giftigste Teil. Davon genügen ein Wert von 0,0002mg/l damit Forellen absterben.
Die Giftigkeit der Salpetrigen Säure hängt vom PH-Wert und der Wassertemperatur ab. Je niedriger der PH-Wert und  die Wassertemperatur desto giftiger die Salp. Säure.
Bei einem Wert von 0,6mg/l NO² und einem PH von 7,5 bei 11°C liegt ein NHO² Wert von 0,000054 mg/l vor.

Ich würde für die Ursache des Forellen sterben wie schon oben angesprochen den niedrigen O²-wert annehmen der durch den Abbau entsteht.
ICH WÜRDE EINE BELÜFTUNG DES WASSERS EMPFEHLEN!

Als Nachtrag noch hohe Nitrit NO2- Werte können auch im Quellwasser vorkommen (Würde ich mal Testen).


----------



## Hezaru (7. Juni 2016)

*AW: Forellensterben*

Hi, 
so Pi mal Daumen sind das 15 m3 (frischwasser) für ein 10 m3 Becken mit 0,5 bis 1Kg Forellenbrut. Frischwasser ist bei deinem Fall schon fast ein unverschämter Ausdruck. Es ist kein frisches Wasser.
Und dabei 6mg/l Sauerstoff. Ist zuwenig für Brut (siehe Sneep)
Das ganze passt nicht zusammen.
Ich war mal bei einem Forellenzüchter im Bruthaus und der sagte das er für Brut nur Quellwasser und kein Bach- oder Weiherwasser nehmen kann.
Das muss zuerst ausgasen und mit Sauerstoff angereichert werden. (siehe Gü.a.Pa).
Obwohl ich von Forellen wenig Ahnung habe geb ich mal eine Schätzung ab:;+
Zuerst würd ich mal deinen Züchter einladen, der erkennt das Problem evtl. in 5 Minuten ohne was zu messen.
Ohne Züchter oder Fachleute mit meinem begrenztem Wissen
würd ich ein 80er Rohr von der Grundstücksgrenze oben zum Brutbecken legen. Zufluss regelbar und einige Rauhe Rampen zum Sauerstoffanreichern und Ausgasen von CO2.
Das Wasser vom Teich würd ich nicht durchfliesen lassen. Da sind ja die ganzen Abscheidungen der anderen Fische dabei.
Forellenzüchter und Fähmeli einladen, kostet ein paar Getränke und Steaks und das Problem ist erledigt oder erkannt.


----------

